

Ask HN:  I don't see reply links on some comments... is this a bug? - j_baker

I just noticed that there were a few comments that didn't have reply links.  I'd get a pic, but the reply links are there now.  Is there some amount of time before I can reply to someone else's comment, is this a bug, or am I just going crazy?
======
mbrubeck
The deeper a comment is nested, the longer the delay before the "reply" link
appears. This is basically to throttle flamewars or other thread-hijacking
discussions.

~~~
zck
Additionally, old comments don't have _reply_ links. For example:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=820365>

------
Mz
I've noticed the same issue. I hope someone has an answer (explanation).

